# DOSE ANYONE KNOW WHAT THE CO2 EMISSIONS FOR R34 V SPEC?



## jo3 (Oct 23, 2007)

HEY GUYS.
DOSE ANYONE KNOW WHAT THE CO2 OUTPUT FOR R34 V SPEC IS. IM LOOKING TO BUY ONE IN A COUPLE OF MONTHS AND BRING IT INTO IRELAND BUT SINCE THE BUDGET OUR HIGHLY INTELLEGENT LEADERS HAVE DECIDED TO REFORM THE TAX SYSTEM AND ARE NOW LOOKING AT CARS CO2 EMISSIONS AS A WAY OF GRADING. TAX FOR THE CARS AT THE HIGHER END OF THIS SCALE COULD BE 2,000 EURO A YEAR!!!! IVE TRIED LOOKING ON THE WEB BUT CAME UP WITH NOTHING SO ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Would it be individually measured or collectively? I am sure a standard one is different than a tuned one. Nice caps btw.


----------



## jo3 (Oct 23, 2007)

THERE NOT TAKING EACH CAR AS AN INDIVIDUAL BUT RATHER WHAT THE MANUFACTURER QUOTES IT AS STANDARD.THIS COULD END UP BEING A PAIN IN THE ASS ITS JUST ANOTHER SCAM BY THE IRISH GOVERNMENT TO HOLD US FOR RANSOM, ITS NOT AS IF ITS NOT EXPENSIVE ENOUGH ALREADY.


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

hyrev said:


> Nice caps btw.


I A M N O T S H O U T I N G ! ! ! ! !

hehe!:banned:


----------



## 20comer (Jan 16, 2009)

*need help*

Hi there please help me with the same subject... I really need to know skyline's GTR R34 standart CO2 emission in order to get an estimative to my importation taxes. 
R34 GTR owners please help-:clap:
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Day VG (Jun 23, 2004)

My stock 2001 R34 GTR was imported in 2007 and the emmissions figure quoted on the registration document is 394 G/KM.

I don't know if it was tested individually or if they used the manufacturer's figures, but I hope that helps.

Dave


----------



## 20comer (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot...but from my experience that seems like a monstruous number.
Anyone else has a different or the same figure for this car? 
Thanks


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

make it up! base it on a similar engine size after all how will they know...


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Phone Middlehurst, they should know as they sold them in the UK.


----------



## 20comer (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. Well I am gonna import the car and I need what they call around here an Eurpean Certificate of Autenticity or something like that. Is like the main document for homologation in Europe. Do you have that document in the UK? you think that in case you ask nissan UK they will send it to you?
Thanks a lot you have been of great help. one step closer to ownership


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Do you mean a model report? If so, do a search on here as there have been lots of disucssions. I do believe one exists...


----------



## 20comer (Jan 16, 2009)

I searched but I couldn't really find anything. Can you tell me if the R34 GTR is homologated for all Europe?
Does the model report look like an European certificate with all the car specs and stuff?
TY


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

Pay the 2000 euro tax. If you base it on the real co figure the tax will be higher than that as the RB is not efficient in this department. Lucky for you its capped at 2000 per year.

If it was based on the co the car tax would be €3502 for one year.


Robbie


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ithink I read the CO2 was around 400 - 450. Not good in other words!


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

jo3 said:


> HEY GUYS.
> DOSE ANYONE KNOW WHAT THE CO2 OUTPUT FOR R34 V SPEC IS. IM LOOKING TO BUY ONE IN A COUPLE OF MONTHS AND BRING IT INTO IRELAND BUT SINCE THE BUDGET OUR HIGHLY INTELLEGENT LEADERS HAVE DECIDED TO REFORM THE TAX SYSTEM AND ARE NOW LOOKING AT CARS CO2 EMISSIONS AS A WAY OF GRADING. TAX FOR THE CARS AT THE HIGHER END OF THIS SCALE COULD BE 2,000 EURO A YEAR!!!! IVE TRIED LOOKING ON THE WEB BUT CAME UP WITH NOTHING SO ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT.


Hi I think the way they have this set up is to get as much out of you as they can and I would be very surprised if it isn't in the top bracket anyway as you well know it's 2.6 so I just can't see it bring less than the 33% of there inflated value,and you have to remember they are only trying to save the world:chuckle:,I brought one in from the uk not to long ago the the hassle I had with them,first they said the car was 2003 not 2002,then they said the car was not a jap import it was a uk car and wanted a hell of alot more money than I first being quoted,in the end I was just happy to give them what I was first quoted which was a lot of money,I think they have it a win win for them no matter what you do,hope you do get it for less but I can't see this happening but all you can do is try ,sorry I am no help.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Im fighting this with DVLA at the moment. Mine was imported in 2007. I am paying 400 quid (u.k) for road tax at the moment even tho the car is a 1999 car.

My co is 370 G/Km ! 

DVLA was given the info by the sva people of what my car was. If i can get NISSAN to re-test and put in writing what the car is they will change the co. 

Im thinking of re-mapping so it down low and then testing the car and then mapping the car again to get my power back. 

If i can get the co confirmed by Nissan then my car will set the bench mark for R34 gtr's for what they will charge you as we will have a co calculated by Nissan and not the SVA. AT the end of the day the SVA test the cars how they come into the u.k before mapping for u.k fuel etc. 

They dont test every ford escort on the road do they, so why test everyone of our cars? 

P.s if someone else wants to get the car tested by Nissan before me and get it in writing then it will benefit us all. It will be a while before i get it done as the car is off the road at the moment.


----------



## 20comer (Jan 16, 2009)

Well so that everyone knows what I came up with...I e-mailed a german guy selling his car and he told me he had a document that stated a 355g/km of CO2... its a huge figure however. Portuguese politicys (?) are as gay as ever and pryus is the order of the day...this is kind of a kick in the low department. I will pay more in taxes than in the car itself. 
Thanks.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

my log book has the co stamped on it.


----------

